# Pensacola Fly Fishing Spots



## anxious215

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I'm going to be in Pensacola next week on business and I would like to bring my fly rod along. I won't have access to a boat. Any locations where I could wade or even cast from the bank (I've got a pretty good roll cast) would be appreciated. Also any info on fly patterns would help too. 

Thanks!


----------



## snivlem

Same here. We're coming down in mid-may, and after hitting north Georgia trout all winter on the fly, we're ready to use our 8wts down there. I figured I could hit ladys from the sand, but I'm not sure where else to fish. The shallow areas in the lagoons? Would we be able to get on top of some fly action in our kayaks? Fly recommendations?


----------



## FlyLipps

anxious, next week will be tough for wading if it remains cold. Most of the specks and slot reds are up the rivers and canals and not real accessible on foot. Your best bet would be the surf, but while a good rollcast is a thing of beauty, you are going to need distance and maybe against the wind. Don't know what weight rod you have but an 8-10 wt. would serve you best. You will be targeting bull reds, pompano, and bonito [false albacore].



As far as fly patterns, while I personally don't use them, here it is chartreuse over white clouser, if that fails, chartreuse over pink clouser, if that fails, brown over orange clouser, if that fails then try something different, as long as it is a CLOUSER! Of course this is an over simplification but most fly fishermen in these parts love the clouser. It is easy to tie and catches a lot of fish. 



snivlim, yours is a very different situation, you are here in peak topwater season over the grassbeds and around the docks. Almost everything should be around from spanish to reds to specks and cobia. You can fish shallow to deep and from topwater to deep holes. You can't go wrong with the classics; clousers, deceivers, seaducers. Most guys like to throw gurglers and pencil poppers for topwater action. In May the water will be warm so early morning late evening is best for topwater. Using a kayak will be a great advantage and I am sure there are guys on that thread who will be happy to help you with launching and fishing locations.


----------



## snivlem

Thanks flylipps, I was hoping the action would be nice that time of year. We'll be over in Orange Beach, any specific shallow water locales to check out? I'm already tying clousers, and yes, like Lefty says, if it aint chartreuse, it ain't no use. I'm fishing all winter up here in north GA mtn rivers, so nice warm saltwater will be a cool change.


----------



## FlyLipps

snivlem, where do you fish in north Ga.? Every year a friend and I go up to fish the Three Forks area of the Chatooga and Holcum Creek, near Clayton, in June. We have a great time, not necessarily because of the fishing but just getting together with a bunch of friends. I am not a nymph, dry fly kind of a fly fisherman, so I created a crawfish pattern that has proven to be a killer. It is hard to scale down the cast and size of the fly after fishing so much salt. When you get down this way give me a shout and I will do my best to put you on some fish, that is as long as it is not the last week of May. I am meeting a friend from Belgium in Matlacha, South Fla., that week for some serious snook and tarpon attempts. I got some new flies that I really believe in!


----------



## snivlem

Hey man, I fish the 'Tooga all the time. Here's a nice brown I caught a couple of weeks back










I appreciate the advice, I bought some polar hair and some lead eyes this evening, gonna be nice to tie on hooks larger than size 18's for a while. I appreciate the help. We're coming down May 16-23-I'll give you a shout before we come down. If you're ever up in N Ga, give us a holler.


----------



## FlyLipps

That is a really nice brown, never saw anything like that on any of our fly rods! While both fresh and saltwater fish have similar triggering mechanisms, what it takes to land them can be quite different. I have never fished that area in the winter, obviously it is better than I expected. I, in my limited exposure to trout on the fly, have found that freshly released hatchery trout act quite different to those that have been in the stream for longer lengths of time. I really liked fishing the Three Forks area the best. It was a much more pristine section and the fish seemed much more aggressive. But try as we may, this was the best we could do:














And it was nothing like your brown. I am originally from Kentucky and used to spin fish for trout quite often and have caught some beautiful browns in the three pound range. They are incredibly colorful fish. But catching them on the fly has proven much more difficult. Thanks for sharing your photo. When you get here make sure to let me know, I will be tying up a bunch of flies for my trip and while they are not something you can buy at a fly shop I am sure I will have a few extra to give you. What weight rod will you bring?


----------



## snivlem

Yeah, the hatchery fish are easy pickins, just toss a junk fly in front of them for the first month or two in the river, and fish on! One of the most popular "junk" flies is the Y2K, it simulates powerbait! After a while, they do wise up. We have a delayed harvest up here on 5 rivers, meaning that from Nov 1-May 15, it is catch and release, single hook artificials only in those rivers. They are very popular with the fly crowd. The main branch of the Chattooga is one of the rivers, and that is where the brown was from. I have seen some in there over 22-24"!!! The three forks section is actually closed in the winter, I believe, or it it least does not get stocked. It is a great place in the summer for camping and fishing. That area of Georgia is different than other areas in the mountains. It is beautiful. I am actually going on Tuesday to fish a DH stream near Helen.



If you are ever in need of good N Ga trout info, I am a member at NGTO, a _GREAT_ internet forum.



We are both (me and wife) bringing our 8wts. I have tied a few clousers already, and am gonna tie some stuff for pompanos tonight. Will we be ok with our floating line? Is there any way to get into any mackerel on a fly? We're even contemplating renting a boat down there as well.



Been taking apart and cleaning all the surf reels, the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## FlyLipps

For much of the flats floating is fine, and if you want a little extra depth, use a fluorocarbon leader, especially a furled one. That is all that I use and not only do they cast great but when tied fairly heavy they can serve as a sink tip. I make my own and would be glad to tie you up one. I incorporate a very small swivel into their construction, this serves four purposes, eliminates any line twist, allows for a quick change of leader material [from lite fluoro, to mono, to wire within seconds], lasts an entire season, and even adds a small amount of weight to more quickly pull down the leader. If you have a boat, and a kayak will do, you have a good shot at spanish mackerel. For spanish you will want to use at least 30 or 40 lb. fluro bite tippet. Depending on where I stand in preparation for my trip, I may be in a situation to need a shake down trip on my flats boat before we leave for south Fla., if that is the case you are welcome to go out as well. We'll see after you get down here. If you want to see some catches go to my website, www.flylipps.com. and click on the photo page.


----------



## true-king

Where do you put the swivel?


----------



## FlyLipps

I really like using a furled leader and was shown how to make them at a fly tying conclave in Baton Rouge. They are really cool to make and not very hard, but difficult to describe because of the bizarre process. Many are made, and some offered commercially, with a very small split ring incorporated in the process and a few with the swivel. The swivel I use is a #10 and tests to 35lbs. The process I use creates the leader by doubling it during the twisting process, that is where I slide on the swivel. When completed I have a furled leader about seven feet long with a loop at the butt end and a tiny swivel at the tapered end. To this swivel I attach 18 to 36 inches of tippet. I usually make my leaders of fluorocarbon but sometimes I use mono if I want a floating tip. To make a furled leader you must make a jig, this is fairly simple using a 2x10 and some large wooden dowels. If you want more info or are interested in making one let me know, I'll be glad to show you.


----------



## flynurse

i would love to learn to make my own furled leader. do you every show how at the fly fishing club meetings? i still need to join i'm so lazy sometimes.


----------



## snivlem

http://www.georgia-outdoors.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70194&highlight=furled



Check this out!


----------



## flynurse

link didn't work


----------



## FishingMedic

http://www.georgia-outdoors.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70194&highlight=furled:letsdrink


----------



## flynurse

thanks jimmy!! don't mean to de rail the thread. sorry


----------



## asago

Hey Snivlem - look me up (pm me) when you get down here and I'll show you some spots (although I am pretty new down here but been flyfishing for 25 years). I am a N. GA transplant - as a matter of fact I am the guy that started NGTO (and still chairman of the Board of Directors).


----------



## snivlem

Hey hey, absolutely, thanks. I remember your thread about moving down there. You've left the board in good hands with Buck and the others. I am enjoying the DH up here now, but it looks like we're blown out for a couple of days. I'll give you a shout when we head down.


----------

